# Possible Parvo alert for Carson



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The little cocker mix,I was trying to adopt has Parvo, so please be aware of adopting any fluffs from Carson, they need special care. Be ware if you're bringing your fluffs to see if they get along with the Carson fluffs...

Any fluffs at Carson could have it,so they'd need to be assessed quickly.

The rescue that took in Lulu, has 30 other dogs so she's treating all I believe... She said they caught it early so she should be ok...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> The little cocker mix,I was trying to adopt has Parvo, so please be aware of adopting any fluffs from Carson, they need special care. Be ware if you're bringing your fluffs to see if they get along with the Carson fluffs...
> 
> Any fluffs at Carson could have it,so they'd need to be assessed quickly.
> 
> The rescue that took in Lulu, has 30 other dogs so she's treating all I believe... She said they caught it early so she should be ok...


Carson where, Michelle?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Carson where, Michelle?


Sue, Carson shelter in L.A. 

Michelle, that is awful!! I sure hope things resolve quickly for the rescue and the pups!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh Yikes, We just rescued a Maltese from Carson. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to let the forum know since we have folks who rescue from there...I just found out today!
I PMed Bron but if you want to call her and Deb to let them know too...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Michelle - there's always parvo in every single shelter in Southern California - there is never a time when there is no parvo. Not playing down the need for caution but it is exactly the reason why I insist on a two week vet quarantine for all our shelter dogs - if it's not parvo it's ringworm, scabies, giardia coccidia... distemper! Parvo is always at the So Cal shelters.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Michelle - there's always parvo in every single shelter in Southern California - there is never a time when there is no parvo. Not playing down the need for caution but it is exactly the reason why I insist on a two week vet quarantine for all our shelter dogs - if it's not parvo it's ringworm, scabies, giardia coccidia... distemper! Parvo is always at the So Cal shelters.



Wow,I didn't know that. 

I know our shelter has had it happen,but not often... but we don't get the high turn over. Our shelter hasn't had it in a long time since they now quarantine them for two weeks and vet them before placing them in population.


----------

